# Acne



## CyberNerd03

Friends,

Looking for a reputable source for liquid Accutane.  I have taken it before in very small microdoses and found it to be a lifesaver.  Getting labs done frequently and understand all the risks associated with this medicine.

Thanks for any help gents.

CyberNerd


----------



## AGGRO

Do any sponsors sell it?


----------

